
Ex-Mozilla CTO: I was grilled for three hours at San Francisco airport - esolyt
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/02/us_customs_mozilla_cto/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19558161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19558161)

------
lsh
His 3 hour detention story sounds awful, but think of the things that didn't
happen:

* he wasn't arrested or imprisoned * no cavity search or exercises in humiliation * no mention of his devices being taken out of sight without explanation or simply seized indefinitely

~~~
rvnx
The original source is here: [https://medium.com/@andreasgal/no-one-should-
have-to-travel-...](https://medium.com/@andreasgal/no-one-should-have-to-
travel-in-fear-b2bff4c460e5)

TLDR; The traveller has Global Entry, a privilege for low-risk travellers to
skip some customs and immigration procedures.

\- Traveller got selected for a random check.

\- CBP asked generic questions about job history of the person.

\- CBP asked permission to the traveller to unlock laptop and phone.

\- Traveller refused and decided to stay silent and to not comply to any
procedures.

<Nothing happens>

\- Traveller released and has to follow standard procedure next time instead
of Global Entry (traveller's risk increased, as non complying).

------
TheOperator
My posture has been that you have no more right to keep your devices locked
when crossing the border than your briefcase. You have a reduced expecation of
privacy when you are crossing international borders. T Courts have repeatedly
upheld violations of privacy at the border as legal despite their illegality
elsewhere. Assume the government has a legal right to violate your privacy to
inspect what is crossing their borders. Even if they don't they will act as if
they have that right.

If you transmit data into the US digitally the NSA has a mandate to do
whatever they can to snoop at what you're doing. Border security has a similar
mandate. This story happened to a CITIZEN who merely lost their express entry
pass and was inconvienced and intimidated. A non-citizen can get in a lot more
shit than what happened in this case. Especially if they're Arab.

It's generally easier to move encrypted information across borders digitally
rather than physically without government interference. It's easier to blend
in with the torrent of data moving across the border than it is to fight the
law in regards to your right to privacy at the border.

